# Your favorite rock pianists.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a Roy Bittan fan myself. I'm not saying he is the most technically proficient or the greatest, but I think he has a nice flair for melody and I've enjoyed his work in the E Street Band and the Silver Bullet Band.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Vanessa Carlton. I would walk a thousand miles to smash Gary Barlow's fingers with a hammer, he is very talented musically but I would do it out of principle. 

Thank you so much

Ryan O'Brian OBE


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Keith Emerson
Dr. John
Elton John
Leon Russell
Fats Domino


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Another three - Steve Winwood, Nicky Hopkins and Laura Nyro.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Jerry Lee Lewis is da man!











/ptr


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

Jerry Lee Lewis, Fats Domino, Little Richard.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I dislike it when Rock fans seize any Blues and Rock'n'Roll artists and label them 'Rock'. Even "Rockabilly" isn't Rock. If so, Country is Rock too or better to say Rock is Country


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are the classic older players:

Gary Brooker
Nicky Hopkins
Rod Argent
Keith Emerson
Steve Winwood
Jon Lord
Peter Robinson
Jan Hammer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Warren "Pig" Morgan- from the Aztecs
& Leon Russell


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread has made me realize not a lot of rock pianists stand out to me. I like Bruce Hornsby a lot though. He seems to put a lot of passion in his playing and is a great improviser as well.


----------

